# pa fur buyers



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

looking for a fur buyer close to Erie pa or Corry pa


----------



## Bigkato (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm in the market for a coyote pelt. I live in Arizona and I'm willing to pay for shipping. We are not real interested in a perfect pelt as we cut them up into smaller pieces. But we do want the head and tail. Please let me know if you would like to sell us your pelt, and how much you would like to get for it.


----------

